
Understanding exit signals in Erlang/Elixir - emilsoman
http://crypt.codemancers.com/posts/2016-01-24-understanding-exit-signals-in-erlang-slash-elixir/
======
dudul
Good post. Too bad that the cheatsheet at the end uses some bs 3d effect
instead of being a plain, useable, table.

